# Rund um Odenthal und Altenberg



## kalkhoffpink (25. Mai 2022)

Ich versuch noch mal Kontakt zu netten Bikern aufzubauen....war zuletzt etwas schwierig, weil viel Arbeit...
Bin immer noch daran interessiert ein paar Trails mit euch zu fahren im Großraum Odenthal/Altenberg.
Bin 52 Jahre alt, sehr nett und unkompliziert und fahre seit ca. 15 Jahren MTB. War auch schon mal im Bikepark Winterberg, Willingen, Hürtgenwald. Auch mal einen Downhiller besessen, aber immer nur blaue oder rote Trails gefahren. Wollte immer auch mal richtig springen, habe es aber mangels Technik nie geschafft - max 1,5m weit und Drops bis 50cm...
Heute sind schöne flowige Trails mein Jagdgebiet, auch mal Flowtrail Stromberg - ist aber 6-7 Jahre her. Bin also ruhiger geworden.
Früher regelmäßig die 3-Mühlen-Tour gefahren, Linnefe Trail natürlich...ab und zu nach Lohmar, den Ho-Chi-Ming Trail etc.
Fahrtechnik früher 3,5 von 5, heute 2,5 von 5
Kondition früher 2,5 von 5, heute 2 von 5.
Fahre ein Bio-Bike mit 26er Reifen und 160mm Federweg....
Bevorzugt am WE und da am liebsten Samstag, damit ich mich Sonntags erholen kann für die neue Woche...

Angedacht sind so Runden von 20-30km und bis zu 400HM. Mehr schaffe ich mangels Gelegenheit zum Üben nicht mehr....vielleicht irgendwann mit E-Bike....noch bin ich aber nicht so weit "aufzugeben"...

VG Andreas


----------



## Jajaja (28. Mai 2022)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Mehr schaffe ich mangels Gelegenheit zum Üben nicht mehr....vielleicht irgendwann mit E-Bike....noch bin ich aber nicht so weit "aufzugeben"...
> 
> VG Andreas


Du schlanker Jungspund - lass das mit dem Elektrofahrrad mal. Es sei denn, du hast einen besonderen Einsatz im Auge. Ich sehe immer nur DICKE auf den SUFF-Bikes mit stolzem Gesicht die Steigungen hinaufschwabbeln.

Fahre bereits seit Jahren ein E-Bike, bin in den letzten beiden Saisons aber wieder zu 90% aufs Analogbike zurück. Handling ist ungemein leichter und das Feedback so eines Leichtgewichts ist einfach goiler. Und soo viel langsamer isses letztendlich bei entsprechender Fitness auch nicht. Vorausgesetzt man fährt den 'E'ler nicht nur auf volle Pulle, was eh' sinnbefreit ist.
E-Bike nur noch an ganz heißen Tagen, oder wenn ich mich mal nicht so fühle und trotzdem in den Wald will. Mit fast 70 J. sicher entschuldbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin derzeit absolut unfit. Bei mir reichts nur für ein Ründchen durch den Dünnwald.
Wenn es passt können wir den Samstag Nachmittag mal im Auge halten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
sorry, hatte den thread kurz aus den Augen verloren. Musste heute aber auch arbeiten. Nächstes WE habe ich frei, können wir ja mal gucken ob siche eine Runde ergibt....
Was für ein Bike und was für Touren fährst Du denn in der Regel?
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Juni 2022)

Werde heute einen Abstecher nach Lohmar zum Ho-Chi-Ming Pfad machen. Ab ca. 12-13:00 Uhr bis ca 16-17:00 Uhr.
Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am WE aus? ich hätte frei....
VG Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juni 2022)

Hmmm, es bleibt schwierig? Sind in der Ecke keine Biker untzerwegs oder sind die Gruppen schon lange fest und kein Platz für Neuzugänge? Würde mich freuen, mal mit einer neuen Truppe oder Einzelfahrern loszuziehen, die es auch mal mit Gesellschaft probieren wollen...


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2022)

Glaube aktuell mit Schulferien ist es schwierig, würde mitfahren, hab aber aktuell keine Zeit...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Juli 2022)

Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du was absehen kannst....gute Zeit, bleib gesund...


----------



## Aggerbruecke (13. Juli 2022)

Hi! Ich klinke mich mal in den Thread ein. Komme aus Troisdorf und treibe mich rund um die Talsperre, Wahner Heide und im 7GB rum. Fahre jetzt endlich ein neues Trail Hardtail und suche Gleichgesinnte, mit denen man neben Waldautobahnen auch Trails befahren kann. Mit etwas Vorlauf von ein paar Tagen bin gerne dabei!


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. August 2022)

Aloha - Wohne bei Altenberg und sicher könnte man mal ne Runde zusammen fahren. Ich brauch aber noch so 2 Wochen bis der Finger wieder mitmacht ;-)


----------



## 2bikefreunde (8. September 2022)

Hallo Andreas, hallo in die Runde,
ich wäre interessiert.
Bin 50 Jahre, fit und fahre vermeintlich ähnlich wie du. Trails gerne schwieriger, aber nur kleinste Sprünge bis 2-3 m. Raffe mich alleine nur nicht auf, zu fahren. War zuletzt im Bikepark Innsbruck.
Komme aus Königswinter. Also leider etwas weiter weg.
Bin öfters mal mit meinem Sohn, vorwiegend Bergische, unterwegs, da ich ihn fahren muss. Er ist Freak.
Bei Interesse, meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. September 2022)

Klingt doch als könnte man eine kleine Runde zusammen bringen. Sollten unbedingt in Kontakt bleiben.
Ich persönlich habe seit 3-4 Wochen komische Knieprobleme. Patellasehne und daneben. Kenne ich zwar aus der Vergangenheit schon, aber momentan kam es aus heiterem Himmel und wandert links und rechts im Gelenk herum. Versuche es gerade im Fitnesstudio mit wenig Gewicht und sanftem Cardio-Training wieder zu richten. Wird noch 2-3 Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder eine Runde hinbekomme...:-(


----------



## 2bikefreunde (7. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte Andreas eine PN geschrieben und ganz vergessen, hier zu posten.
Ich bin auch in jedem Falle an einer gemeinsamen Tour interessiert und z. Zt. zeitlich 
recht flexibel.
Könnte auch unter der Woche tagsüber.
Also meldet euch gerne. 
Wohne direkt am Siebengebirge.
Dieses We. bin ich allerdings mit dem Sohn in Malmedy.
VG
Stefan


----------



## 2bikefreunde (10. Dezember 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
melde mich nochmal.
Ist hier noch wer aktiv oder habt ihr euch privat zusammengefunden?
Werde mit dem Forum hier leider nicht so recht warm.
Hat heute evtl. jemand spontan Lust in der Mittagszeit zu fahren?
Schaue erst wieder gegen 10:30 hier rein.


----------



## Jajaja (10. Dezember 2022)

Hier war mal richtig was los in dem Forum.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurde das Konzept auf Klicks und Gewinn umgestellt. Nur Onlinebiker sind gute Biker.
Wer im Wald rumfährt, kann nicht Klicken... 😜


----------



## Edged (12. Dezember 2022)

Im Wald herumfahren? Geht nicht mehr in der Gruppe. LMB wurde versenkt.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2022)

naja, der untergang des lmb kam schon mit verbreitung von whatsapp auf. immer mehr treffs haben sich plötzlich überwiegend in irgendwelchen chatgruppen verabredet und somit gab es immer weniger angebote hier im forum.

man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, daß die ganzen etablierten treffs auf engagement einzelner entstanden sind. ob nun tt-fahrten ins ahrtal, nightrides im 7gb, fahrtechnik in der hardt, jokemen-touren, opladener bhf-biker oder gar die runden im königsforst - das war ab mitte der nullerjahre wöchentlich ein fester bestandteil der mtbszene im rheinland.

und so wie sich die macher halt nach 15-20 jahren mal zurückziehen, bleibt es den nachfolgenden generationen überlassen, in deren fußstapfen zu treten und vielleicht selber mal einen regelmäßigen termin anzubieten, hier zu posten und einen bericht der tour zu verfassen, also alles wieder so mit leben zu füllen, wie es damals auch gemacht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (21. Dezember 2022)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und so wie sich die macher halt nach 15-20 jahren mal zurückziehen, bleibt es den nachfolgenden generationen überlassen, in deren fußstapfen zu treten und vielleicht selber mal einen regelmäßigen termin anzubieten, hier zu posten und einen bericht der tour zu verfassen, also alles wieder so mit leben zu füllen, wie es damals auch gemacht wurde.


Zwar gehöre ich nicht zur nachfolgenden Generation, habe im Sommer '21 aber noch einmal einen Versuch unternommen nach altem Muster was aufzuziehen. Resonanz = NULL.
Die Formate funktionieren wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so. Vielleicht sind die Biker heutzutage auch nicht mehr gruppenkompatibel.
Wo ich immer noch fleißig in unseren Wäldern unterwegs bin glaube ich auch eine neue Form des Bikens erkannt zu haben. 70% sind mit e-Bikes unterwegs. Mich törnt das ab, zumal die meisten wirklich nur Vollgas fahren. Sich zu quälen scheint aus der Mode gekommen zu sein.
So what: Alleine macht auch Spaß! Wobei die Gruppenveranstaltungen damals im KöFo schon max. goil und spaßig waren. Auch der obligatorische anschließende Umtrunk; ... nä, wat wor dat schön ...


----------



## derAndre (21. Dezember 2022)

Wir sind immer noch jeden Sonntag unterwegs und oft auch Mittwochs. Mittlerweile hat sich die Kommunikation halt in Richtung WhatsApp & Co verlegt. Wir schinden uns auch alle noch/wieder fröhlich
ohne Unterstützung. Die meisten die ein Ebike hatten, haben es wieder abgeschafft oder nutzen es als zweit/dritt Bike für schnelle Feierarbendrunden. Wir schinden uns auch noch zusätzlich indem wir Volksbanken spielen und den Weg (manuelle Kettensäge) frei räumen, wenn nötig.



(so wie diesen Sonntag in Altenberg)

Also im Grunde alles beim Alten nur halt nicht mehr LMB.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Jajaja (21. Dezember 2022)

Nun ja, aber genau dieses Separieren in Messengers führt dazu, das eine ständige Durchmischung der Teilnehmer ausbleibt. Erfahrungsgemäß das Salz in der Suppe.
Ein Forum ist öffentlich und lebt von Vielfalt. Messenger sind in diesem Fall eher eine Einbahnstraße. Kommt natürlich drauf an welche Ziele man verfolgt. ✌️


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2022)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Nun ja, aber genau dieses Separieren in Messengers führt dazu, das eine ständige Durchmischung der Teilnehmer ausbleibt. Erfahrungsgemäß das Salz in der Suppe.
> Ein Forum ist öffentlich und lebt von Vielfalt. Messenger sind in diesem Fall eher eine Einbahnstraße. Kommt natürlich drauf an welche Ziele man verfolgt. ✌️


Ja ich gebe Dir ein Stück weit recht aber selbst in den letzen Monaten des LMB gab es wenig Response auf meine Runden und im laufe der Zeit haben sich halt feste Gruppen herauskristalisiert. Ohne LMB macht es im Forum keinen Sinn mehr. Es gibt keine "Verbindlichkeit", keine Übersicht und keine komfortable Möglichkeit mit den Teilnehmern in privaten Kontakt zu treten.


----------



## Jajaja (22. Dezember 2022)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hier war mal richtig was los in dem Forum.
> Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurde das Konzept auf Klicks und Gewinn umgestellt. Nur Onlinebiker sind gute Biker.
> Wer im Wald rumfährt, kann nicht Klicken... 😜





derAndre schrieb:


> Ja ich gebe Dir ein Stück weit recht aber selbst in den letzen Monaten des LMB gab es wenig Response auf meine Runden und im laufe der Zeit haben sich halt feste Gruppen herauskristalisiert. Ohne LMB macht es im Forum keinen Sinn mehr. Es gibt keine "Verbindlichkeit", keine Übersicht und keine komfortable Möglichkeit mit den Teilnehmern in privaten Kontakt zu treten.



Wie ich bereits bemerkte geht es den Machern um Klicks. Da geht richtig Kohle über den Tisch.
Biker sollen klicken und nicht fahren. 😉

Und ja, bis etwa 2010 lief das Lmb sehr gut. Danach zunehmend schleppend. Es kamen viele Faktoren zusammen, nicht zuletzt ein sich verändernder Zeitgeist. Schade. 🧐


----------

